# now the hard part - the border!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I ordered more of the Natural Fairy Frost, and though it's got a bit more shimmer, it worked for the three last blocks. They ended up in different rows on the quilt, so they are very hard to find unless you know what your are looking for. So I'm happy with that.

I do have fairy frost to match the four colors, so was thinking of maybe using that somehow. I also have more of the Natural - but to me this is calling for more color. 

one idea was to cut strips the length of each block and continue the color pattern using the solid fabric. I'd self border then, cutting them wide enough to fold to the back side so nothing else would show on the front.










btw- that one in the lower corner that appears white/white is actually a white/light blue dot. It's interesting how some patterns just don't want to photo well. There are several other "dot" patterns and none of them show correctly in the photograph.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

So pretty! Love it.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is really great looking.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I love the gradation of the pattern from bold to pastel. Very classy. I like your idea of the border.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I tried a few different ideas - and this is what I ended up with. I do have a yellow and lavender, but I liked it better with all dark shades for the border. The green matches the leaves on the flowers, which is hard to see in the picture. 



















This will be a perfect one to try out my Pro-Stitcher. I'll do an all over pattern on the blocks and something different for the border. 

While I was waiting for the fabric to show up in the mail, I sewed up this one. It will make a nice wall hanging for the machine shed.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

They are both very nice. Do you ever sleep????? You sure can whip those things out, and each one is prettier than the last. I wish I had you energy & motivation. I spend more time on the net looking at quilts than I do actually sewing them.


----------



## Rain23 (Aug 27, 2015)

There should be some sort of work at home job writing up descriptions of quilts for sale... I'd be a natural. Those are very pretty and way more involved than I'll ever do.


----------

